# Urheberrechtsverletzung Youtube - Folgen



## Vahel (13. Dezember 2010)

Geklärt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Dezember 2010)

Auf YT habt ihr nichts zu fürchten. Falls ihr gemeldet werden solltet, wird das Video wohl gesperrt werden. Der Account bekommt eine Verwarnung, bei 3 (ist er meines Wissens nach) gebannt.

Aber rechtliche Folgen wird es keine haben, da es sich auch kaum lohnen würde für die Konzerne.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

ja so so siehts aus. die urheberrechtsverletzung ist theoretisch zwar da, würde praktisch aber nicht verfolgt, da der aufwand nich in der relation zum nutzen stehen würde (schadensersatzansprüche etc.). 
zumal dein video keinen kommerziellen hintergrund hat und so. 
also stell ruhig on meiner meinung nach


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, YT sperrt das einfach. Man kann aber mithilfe von Programmen seinen Computerstandort vortäuschen und daher auch Videos und Songs angucken, die von Sony gesperrt sind.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte nicht nochmal lesen, wie hier aktiv Hilfe zum Aushebeln von Urheberrechtsansprüchen betrieben wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab doch gar keine Hilfe gegeben, nur den Hinweis, dass es so was gibt. Stand alles vor einer Woche in allen Details in der Chip.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar keine Hilfe gegeben, nur den Hinweis, dass es so was gibt. Stand alles vor einer Woche in allen Details in der Chip.


Dich meine ich ja auch nicht, sondern den (gelöschten) Beitrag des Users nach Dir.


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar keine Hilfe gegeben, nur den Hinweis, dass es so was gibt. Stand alles vor einer Woche in allen Details in der Chip.


Jaja, die Chip, von einem richtig guten Computermagazin zu einem "How To" für alles im semilegalen Bereich geworden, finds schade ...


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

ja ja er meint ja auch mich  soooorry...

mir war nivh bewusst das nur das erwähnen eines vollkommen legalen programms welches nur die ip ändert schon ne todsünde is...aber hat ja eh nix mit dem thema zu tun also wurst...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Jaja, die Chip, von einem richtig guten Computermagazin zu einem "How To" für alles im semilegalen Bereich geworden, finds schade ...



Und damit willst du sagen, dass die Chip deinem Niveau nicht mehr gerecht wird, oder wie ist das zu interpretieren?


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich meine damit, dass die Cyberkriminalität eh immer stärker in den Vordergrund rückt und manche Magazine auch noch die Details an alle weiterleiten, ich meine, wenn
man dir beigebracht hätte, dass es in Ordnung ist, jemandem den Fünfer aus der Tasche zu "nehmen" würdest du es doch machen, gut, deine Entscheidung, wenn du aber rumgehst und
allen noch erklärst, dass es a.) doch in Ordnung ist und du b.) noch erkärst wie du das ganze machst und noch empfiehlst bei wem, wann und wo, finde ich es nicht mehr in Ordnung und nicht
mehr deine Entscheidung.

und ich bin sicher keiner der mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen darf und sagen, nanana, ihr seid aber pöse, macht das nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

eher das er findet das sich die chip zu einem unseriösen und pööösen pööösen schmutzblatt entwickelt hat xD


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Siehe oben ...


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2010)

Auf YT gibt es ungefähr 10000 Videos mit dem Lied. Teils selbst gespielt, teils das Original verwurstet mit Bildchen/Videos/sonstwas im Hintergrund. Ich hatte auch mal n Video mit dem Lied hochgeladen, war alles in Ordnung, bis mein Account gehackt wurde und wegen irgendwelchen rassistischen Äußerungen alle Videos mitsamt Account gelöscht wurden. Also kein Problem, das Lied geht in Ordnung 

Selbst im Fall von Kaddi/coldmirror war es so, dass ihr Account nur gesperrt wurde wegen den HP-Synchros, aber sie keine Anzeige am Hals hatte, soweit ich weiß. Und wenn du zur allergrößten Not (was ich wie gesagt nicht glaube) mit der Sperrung leben kannst, lad das Video halt hoch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja, die Chip macht das ja schon seit vielen Jahren so... kann mich an meine erste Ausgabe vor so 6,7 Jahren erinnern...


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2010)

Echt`n Witz. Der Abmahnwahn in Deutschland verlangt bei runtergeladenen Alben 1000€ und jeder Affe kann sich ohne Folgen bei YT Songs rippen....


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, die Chip macht das ja schon seit vielen Jahren so... kann mich an meine erste Ausgabe vor so 6,7 Jahren erinnern...



Dann muss ich mich täuschen, ich hatte ein zwei Ausgaben, wo es nicht so vertieft war, sondern mehr auf neue Technik, Optimierung des PC's und so weiter ausgelegt war.



Independent schrieb:


> Echt`n Witz. Der Abmahnwahn in Deutschland verlangt bei runtergeladenen Alben 1000€ und jeder Affe kann sich ohne Folgen bei YT Songs rippen....



Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei YT aussieht, aber Radios (normale und Internet) dürfen sogar mitgeschnitten werden, genau wie auch Filme aufgenommen werden dürfen.


----------



## Sethia (14. Dezember 2010)

Hatte Bushido da nicht mal ein paar Fans verklagt weil diese Songs von ihm bei YouTube reinstellten?


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2010)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hatte Bushido da nicht mal ein paar Fans verklagt weil diese Songs von ihm bei YouTube reinstellten?



Kann er sowieso nicht^^

Du kannst nicht angeklagt werden wenn du was auf YouTube stellst. Genausowenig wie YT selber, da sie keine Haftung übernehmen sondern wie gesagt, das Video sperren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Sogar Dieter Bohlen sagte mal, dass das Runterladen legal sein soll. Früher hätte man eben Radios mitgeschnitten, heute lädt man es sich gleich. Macht ja faktisch keinen Unterschied. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich mit dem Typ mal einer Meinung bin.

Und wie schon gesagt, dass direkte Downloaden bzw. Konvertieren von YT ist ja auch erlaubt.


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann verstehe ich aber nicht,warum Filesharing verboten ist.


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab da mal ein Video hochgeladen, bei dem am Anfang das Intro von 24 kam, also diese Uhr die da runterzählt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOBvCP-7Qgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danach kam der von mir selbst gedrehte Videoteil. Obwohl ja eigentlich der 24-Teil recht kurz war und kaum was mit meinem Video zu tun hatte, wurde das Video irgendwann gesperrt wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung. Folgen hatte das keine, ausser, dass das Video jetzt gesperrt ist.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

das runterladen an sich ist nicht illegal (bei filehostern wie zB rapidshare)...

nur wenn du selber etwas anbietest. da das über p2p bei tauschbörsen der fall is kannst du dafuer belangt werden.


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber du bietest ja einer Community von zig Millionen Menschen dein Video, dass sie sich rippen können.

Demnach ist es das gleiche.


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Nicht ganz, beim Filesharing, stellst du Album XY bewusst zum Download bereit, bei z.B. einem Fanart Video zu Film/Spiel/Schlagmichtot stellst du nur dein "künstlerisches Projekt" (ich spreche jetzt nicht von dem ganzen Blödsinn auf YT) bzw. Label XY stellt  Musikvideo Z ein um ein neues Lied zu publizieren, dass sich die Leute das Lied, oder Video dann rippen, steht nicht im Grundgedanken des einstellens.


----------



## der_era (14. Dezember 2010)

Ganz einfach. Geh zu Saturn, Kauf eine CD deiner Wahl... Geh damit zu GEMA und frag was davon nun dir gehört. Die werden dir sagen was sie auch mir gesagt haben, die CD an sich ist deine, deine Kopie, sozusagen, aber der Inhalt, das sogenannte Künstlerische Gedankengut, das faktisch dem Urheberrecht untersteht gehört immernoch dem Künstler. Oder seinem Label, je nachdem, und da du auf der Filesharing Plattform ja nicht deinen Silberling sondern den Inhalt anbietest, ist das Illegal. Punkt, aus.

Richtig oder nicht, ist jedem seine Überlegung. Aber es ist nunmal Gesetz.

Und die Chip ist mal echt zu nem Schundblatt geworden xD


----------



## Vahel (18. Dezember 2010)

Okay ist jetzt hochgeladen.
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal einen Blick risikeren ;-) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds23U1ehRvc


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Großes Lob.

Ich find´s gut.

Das Ende hätte man ein wenig anders gestalten können, finde es ein wenig "abrupt".


----------



## Vahel (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Ende ist so ne Geschichte.
Konnte ich aus ein paar Gründen die ich hier nicht ausführen möchte nicht anders gestalten ^^
Danke aufjedenfall für das Lob!
Wenn es dir gefällt empfehle ich dir auch mein anderes video , leider ist dieses momentan noch in der verarbeitung sobald es freigegeben ist verlinke ich es hier.
Meiner meinung nach ist es aber deutlich besser als das vorherige ;-)
Falls du einen Youtube Account hast würde ich mich über ein like/comment oder ein Abo sehr freuen :-)

greets


----------

